# Fiat Ducato, 2004, 2.8 engine starting problems



## Swanseacouple (Jan 31, 2007)

I have Fiat Ducato panel van motorhome, 2004, 2.8 engine

I switch on, wait for the glow plug light to go out, then turn the
key.
The engine turns over at a good speed but the engine doed not start.
I switch off and repeat the procedure and the engine will fire up
normally.

If I stop for a short period, say getting fuel, the engine will start
first turn of the key.

My Fiat Main Dealer says it could be rpm sensor, phase sensor, ecu......
Any ideas
Perter


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I am not 100% certain and Glenn isn't about to check with but.....
Have you checked your glow plug? 
It sounds very similar to a problem I had with my car a while ago, when cold I had to turn the engine over stop and then try again for it to start. Once the engine was warm if I had to stop there was no problem with it starting again.
May be worth having it checked as they can cause this kind of problem.

Hope you get it sorted out
Tina


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have you checked that the engine immobilise light go's out before you try to start (orange lock to the L/H side of display)
I was having the same problem until I noticed this sometimes stopped on.

Chas


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I dont think you need to wait for the glowplug light to go out.
I have a 2003 october 2.8 Fiat and I only ever start it immediately, I believe that the preheating is done in the common rail or somewhere in that area. Have you tried it that way. 
I am far from being any sort of expert but trying it cannot do any harm.
I hope this is of some help
Colin


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Me to, igition on, emobiliser off, instant start with 18k miles on the clock.
Reg is 05 and I,ve never waited for the glow plugs light to go off.
Try an instant start. :roll: 

Keith


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

*starting problems peugeot boxer 2.2 hdi Elddiss Autoquest 07*

Problems with not starting after glow plug light goes out. Starter motor replaced under wwarranty. Told by Peugeot dealer not to wait until light goes out as not necessary on newer turbo diesels


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Swanseacouple, I have a 2.8 Fiat Ducato 2005 and it does exactly the same as yours always starts second time when cold but when warm will start first time, its always done that in the 12 months i have had the van and i just thought it was one of those things.

David


----------

